# Finally!!!



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Jesus and Charlton Heston.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lucky you! One of my favorite brands.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Reloadable?


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Where?


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Reloadable?


Yes.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

MarineScott said:


> Where?


An individual. I would add myself to the "notify when available" list on ammo websites but when I'd click on the link in the email it would already be sold out again.


----------

